# Cant put music onto my xbox with CD-R



## kornfanman0505 (Oct 28, 2007)

I put some music from WMP onto some CD-R's i found and i wanted to put them onto xbox 360 arcade ( got a hard drive also). Im having trouble to find the option to rip music onto my xbox. Am i not able to or what?


----------

